# Need help replacing 2 old Hard Drives in my Sony TIVO to 1 hard drive



## tcmike64 (May 23, 2003)

I have 2 80gig hard drives in a series 1 tivo. I believe it's an SVR3000. I also have a cachecard installed as well. my question is this. I recently purchased a 200 gig hard drive. I wanted to replace my 2 older 80 gig hard drives as they are starting to fail. They have been running non stop for the past 5 years or so. Is it possible to keep the saved programs i have on the 2 80 gig hard drives and copy them to the 1 200gb hard drive and have that as my only drive? And if so, what are the necessary steps. It's been at least 5 years since i have done this, all help is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

If it's a series 1 with a cachecard, then you have the SVR-*2*000.

Someone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here. The problem with copying the 2 drives onto one is that the native kernel used on that machine only supports drives up to 137GB. So, you can put a 200GB drive in the machine, but it will treat it as a 137GB drive. The contents of the two 80GB drives will not fit on a 137GB drive. You can install a new kernel on there that will suppport larger drives, but that is apparently more difficult.

You could copy the contents of those two drives on to two 80GB (or larger) drives, but I think your only option for downgrading to one and saving your recordings is to install a new kernel.

If you just want to start over and not save your recordings, but save your SPs, Wishlists, etc, you can take an image from the two 80GB drives and install it on the 200GB drive. Your maching will then treat that as one 137GB drive.

http://www.courtesan.com/tivo/bigdisk.html


----------



## tcmike64 (May 23, 2003)

So you are saying that the biggest single drive that the tivo can suppsoed is up to 137gb? so if I were to get say 2, 150GB hard drives, it would come up as 274gb of space available. So in a sense this the biggest that the tivo can be upgraded to. Am i correct in this thinking? It has been more than 5 years since i have done this, as I have not kept up with tivo hacking.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

That (137GB) is the biggest a Series 1 unit with the native kernel can use. If you want to get a Series 2 or install a different kernel on your Series 1, than you can use all the space on larger drives. 

If you want the most space with the least difficulty, you should get two 160GB drives for 274GB of useable space.


----------



## tcmike64 (May 23, 2003)

is it possible to change to a larger hard drive, change the native kernal on a series 1, and also keep everything i have one the 2 current hard drives and copy them over to the new hard drives? just wondering, because if it's possible then I will probably try and do it. thanks


----------



## tcmike64 (May 23, 2003)

using 2 larger hard drives, say 200gb each?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It depends. Likely yes, you can reduce from two to one drive, with only 160 GB space though.


----------

